# Flavourworld



## Tinykey (13/5/20)

Hi there anyone have problems with flavourworld with delivery... Ordered and still now tracking number...


----------



## KobusMTL (13/5/20)

Hi 
Saw a facebook post today that they have closed payment portal cause they have to many orders

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wimmas (13/5/20)

Ordered from them many times and have only had exceptional service. Think they are probably just overwhelmed with orders at the moment. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/5/20)

Give them a day or two to update and pack. 
I know when I ordered last week they were crazy busy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MoJoe (15/5/20)

Have had nothing but exceptional service from Flavourworld. 

I know that they have had an excessively high number of orders as of late. 

Have a little patience, they will fulfill your order


----------



## Brenden (15/5/20)

Tinykey said:


> Hi there anyone have problems with flavourworld with delivery... Ordered and still now tracking number...


No bro they have very good service ,my order got delivered in two days on a Saturday without me recieving a tracking number, what a surprise !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flavour world Sa (15/5/20)

Hi @Tinykey

We truly apolagize for the delay

We have received extremely high volumes of orders and can confirm all orders place will leave today

We should resume taking order again by Monday at the latest

Thank you to all our customers for your support, patience and understanding during this period

God Bless South Africa & Her People

I Thank You!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

